# Tooth decay ??



## lindalou

I had my thyroid removed several years ago due to cancer. It has come back once before. I'm now about 4 years out. Just wanted to know....my TEETH are falling out !!! I don't understand WHY !! I'm 48 and in fairly good health. I take care of my teeth but in the past 3 or 4 years I've had to have about 6 teeth pulled. Is there a relation between the two ??


----------



## Andros

lindalou said:


> I had my thyroid removed several years ago due to cancer. It has come back once before. I'm now about 4 years out. Just wanted to know....my TEETH are falling out !!! I don't understand WHY !! I'm 48 and in fairly good health. I take care of my teeth but in the past 3 or 4 years I've had to have about 6 teeth pulled. Is there a relation between the two ??


Hi Lindalu!! I am so sorry to hear this and yes, there seems to be a connection. The autoimmune system seems to be unable to fight hard enough to help the body maintain healthy gums and jawbones.

This is such a shame!! I have had many dental challenges over the years.

Scroll down for Dental Management re Thyroid Disease..........

http://jada.ada.org/cgi/content/full/133/7/849


----------



## lindalou

Thanks so much for the reply. I keep wondering why my teeth are going bad so quickly. I have been under a doctor's care but have gotten slack about my follow ups due to my financial situation. What I don't understand....is....is this due from the fact that my thyroid had been messed up for so long OR that maybe something is wrong with my thyroid levels ??? I have been feeling so tired all the time but when my test results come back....my doc says they are fine !! I had my thyroid taken out over 3 years ago and I'm on 175 mg of Synthroid. Does that sound right ???


----------



## Andros

lindalou said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I keep wondering why my teeth are going bad so quickly. I have been under a doctor's care but have gotten slack about my follow ups due to my financial situation. What I don't understand....is....is this due from the fact that my thyroid had been messed up for so long OR that maybe something is wrong with my thyroid levels ??? I have been feeling so tired all the time but when my test results come back....my doc says they are fine !! I had my thyroid taken out over 3 years ago and I'm on 175 mg of Synthroid. Does that sound right ???


Wonder if you have ever had your Free T3 ran w/ your TSH? If your Free T3 is low, you may not be converting well. That is a high dose of Synthoid. Many of us who have NO thyroid do not seem to convert very well for whatever reason that is.

Also, if you have cavities and you know that your home dental care is what it should be, consider Sjogren's Disease also.

Here is info on thyroid lab tests so you can see how important the FREES are.
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

Here is info on Sjogren's
http://jada.ada.org/cgi/content/full/132/10/1409


----------



## angelina

Hi Linda, Andros

I'm glad to know that I'm not alone. Me too, having difficulties trying to keep my teeth healthy even though I brush it thoroughly. On several occasions, the teeth broken and I got to visit the dentist to fix it back. Now I understand, that it is the autoimmune system degrading factor.


----------



## Andros

angelina said:


> Hi Linda, Andros
> 
> I'm glad to know that I'm not alone. Me too, having difficulties trying to keep my teeth healthy even though I brush it thoroughly. On several occasions, the teeth broken and I got to visit the dentist to fix it back. Now I understand, that it is the autoimmune system degrading factor.


There sure is; I am so sorry!! I have my share of problems. I am 68 and still have all my teeth except for one molar but...........................???? Things are not looking good and I am fastidious about my dental care and always have been. Get professional cleaning every 3 months, I floss, brush, floss and brush......................you have no idea. LOL!!


----------



## angelina

Wow Andros. At 68 and still have all the teeth. With all the hard work, you sure deserve it......hard work pays off.


----------



## GingerCMusick

Hmmm...m doctor ask me about my teeth and problems with them. They are awful and getting worse. I expect after my thyroid surgery and recovery, I will be having them all pulled and getting dentures. I take VERY good care of my teeth but it seems like in the last year they have ignored my care!! Oh well.


----------



## Andros

GingerCMusick said:


> Hmmm...m doctor ask me about my teeth and problems with them. They are awful and getting worse. I expect after my thyroid surgery and recovery, I will be having them all pulled and getting dentures. I take VERY good care of my teeth but it seems like in the last year they have ignored my care!! Oh well.


I know, Honey Bunny!! I could just sit down and cry about the situation. As you have read in previous posts, I have so diligent and fastidious w/dental care both at home and professionally.

I am so sad about this.

We need to give each other a hug. It's not my teeth, really. It's the bone.

How about you?


----------

